# Bullets?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was wondering what is a good fur friendly bullet. I have some winchester 22-250 45gr. Jacketed hollow points It says there going 4000 fps. It also says its ideal for coyotes but does that mean its not going to wreck the hide? What do you guys use. And does anybody have a Ruger M77 Mark II target rifle and do u like it? I can buy one real cheap but I dont know much about them.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i am shooting v-max, and they are very good on the hides, but you will have th occasional blow-out. that will happen with ANY round. the v-max, the remington a-max, hollow points... a lot of good rounds out there, just depends on your situation. i am staying away from the winchester hollowpoints as i was not getting very good groups with them. my groups are better with the v-max over the others, thus the decision, but they will do a fine job in the right rifle.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

It might sound weird, but I am using 60gr nosler partitions out of my 22-250. Seems to work good, lots of knock down power and predictable bullet performance, small entry and exit wound.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

szm69, thats not weird at all, the bigger bullet do not tend to blow up like the smaller bullets do. 
I use 64 gr bullets and they do one heck of a job on coyotes without putting big holes in them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used the same bullets that you had mentioned in the past on coyotes, I just wanted to give them a try, from my usually 50g BT that i make myself, so i picked up a box of 40. I shot 3 coyotes with the 45g bullet, all of them had a heck of a large hole in them. all about 90-150yds out. After that i went back to my 50g BT, the other 37 were left in the box just for non-target animals, skunks, porcupines, jackrabbits etc.

They also didn't shoot very well out of my rifle, i could never get a group less than an inch at 100yds from the factory stuff. The hand made rounds in the same rifle was averaging about a 1/4 inch.

But they do kill coyotes non-the-less. One of the three that was shot, was the oldest male i've ever seen, it didn't have hardly any teeth.

xdeano


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

hornady factory loads with the 40 gr v-max


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

"I shot 3 coyotes with the 45g bullet, all of them had a heck of a large hole in them. all about 90-150yds out."

Hey xdeano was the large hole a exit or entrance wound?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they were entrance holes. I believe the jacket just ripped off and the lead core just kept on going for the kill. The large male was hit in the chest had about a 3 inch in dia. hole but mangled the inside pretty well. It didn't have an exit. 
xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I shoot winchester 45grain JHP through .223. I hardly ever have an exit hole just a medium size entrance hole.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

So today I went and sited in my rifle with the 45gr. hollow points. I sited in one inch high at 100 yards. So then I moved the target to 200 yards to see were I was hitting. I thought I would only hit a quarter inch low or less but I shot about 5 inchs high!! So the bullet was still rising WOW! I was shocked so I am going back to my 55gr pointed soft points. They shot really good but I was worried about pelt damage. So thats why I switched to the hollow points. So me question is what do pointed soft points do to the hide? I have never shot a coyote and have never been coyote hunting so I dont know what they would do. But this year I am going to start yote hunting.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just about blew a fox in half last year with Winchester 55gr Soft points at about 75 yards, but that might have been a freak thing.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

22 cal, 45 grain bullet, 4000 fps at muzzle, one inch high at 100 yards. By my charts that works out to a 220 yard sight in with only 1/2 inch high at 200 yards. If you were 5 inch high at 200 yards you had a 350 yard zero target but you would have been 3.3 inches high at 100 yards, not one inch. Sounds like you may have a problem with a lose scope or one that won't hold zero. Just a guess but definitely something is wrong

If both your 45 and 55 grain loads are a max. loads, I wouldn't think there would be more than .5 to .75 inch difference in trajectory rise of the two.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I own a stainless M77 Ruger Nice gun really light. It shoots well, I have 3-9 scope on it and shoots good. I also have a HOWA 1500 22-250
I shoot the winchester CXP1 Varmint round 4000FPS have not ruined a hide yet. I shoot very tight groopings at 250yds. I did shoot at a yote the other day at 340 and did miss him by about 2inchs below him. But I feel that was shooter aer. I was very nerves and shooting of the back of my truck as he was troating away. So like everyone says try the shell if it shoots good in your gun then stay there. If not then try a new shell, till u find the one that works for your gun. Some guns are very picky.


----------

